# creating sigs with photoshop help



## Dylan (Aug 10, 2008)

i would like to know how to get cool fonts/resize images and just and tips/things i need to know to create sigs.


----------



## Kenney (Aug 10, 2008)

So let me get this straight, you paid $999 for a piece of software and now you're asking us to help you with it? Smells fishy.

Anyways you can get some cool pixel fonts here, they are great for userbars and signatures in general:
Dafont.com

About image resize, hit F1 and read through then; then ask again (it's a really basic tool).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 10, 2008)

resize your background to 100x140 (i think) go to dafont.com for cool fonts, be creative


----------



## strata8 (Aug 10, 2008)

I really prefer Fireworks over Photoshop. The way it treats each layer as an object makes it so much easier to create things. The shape tools also have more features, so it makes it easier to make the thing you want.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 10, 2008)

cheers guys. i have a mac so not sure if i can get fireworks


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, you paid $999 for a piece of software



Who actually PAYS for photoshop now a days? ;]


----------



## Prime (Aug 10, 2008)

Kenney said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, you paid $999 for a piece of software and now you're asking us to help you with it? Smells fishy.



lmao! no one buys photoshop anymore.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

go to deviantart.com and search for photoshop brushes (there are lots cool stuff).
go to http://www.tutorialized.com/  where u can find lots of photoshop (not only photoshop) tutorials.

off-topic:everyone pirate it (not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
is f***ing expensive

p.s
thanx for the fonts site


----------



## strata8 (Aug 10, 2008)

myphotoshopbrushes.com also has some really great, free brushes.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> myphotoshopbrushes.com


here i come baby


----------



## Seven (Aug 11, 2008)

Not only that, but CS3 is only in the $600 USD range.

ONLY.

That's right. Makes you want to buy it, right? Right?


----------



## Kyoji (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats cheap for professionals, who incidentally are the target audience. Its really not that expensive when your entire livelihood depends on it. 

Dafont is a great website for free mediocre fonts, or niche fonts like various dingbats and stuff like that. If you want good fonts (Helvetica, Univers, Frutiger, Georgia, Garamond, Din, etc) and dont want to pay, you'll have to hit up a torrent site. 

Image re-sizing is simple, make a new document the size you want your signature to be (seems 140x100 is the target) then just drag the jpg you want from firefox/a folder on your pc into the open document in Photoshop. From there, choose the rectangular marquee tool (hit 'M') right click on the image, go to Free Transform, hold shift, then click on one of the corners and drag till you have the desired size. Holding shift locks the aspect ratio so you dont squish (or squash) the image while you resize it.


----------

